# Looking for HC locally



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Will gladly pay you. Will not judge the health of your HC 

I will be using it in a hydroponic setup so I can start with any quailty. As long as someone local has it.

Let me know.


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Ah yes, Marsilea won't be turned down either. You win.


----------

